

Protest on Web Uses Shutdown to Take On Two Piracy Bills - vecter
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/18/technology/web-wide-protest-over-two-antipiracy-bills.html

======
donohoe
This is also the leading story on their homepage for the last 10 hours.

